# Datel Wii Powersaves Tool v1.0 (READNFO) (SQUiRE)



## shaunj66 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Datel Wii Powersaves Tool v1.0 (READNFO) (SQUiRE)*
Tool




```
Â Â Â Â Â Title [-] Datel Powersave Tool v1.0
Â Â Â Â ÂRegion [-] Any
Â Â Â ÂPlatform [-] Nintendo Wii
Â Â Â Â Â ÂSize [-] Tool
Â ÂRelease Date [-] January 7th, 2008
```
Dirname: Datel_Wii_Powersaves_Tool_v1.0_READNFO_WII-SQUiRE
Filename: sq-dps






 View NFO Click Here


----------



## Killakae (Jan 8, 2008)

nice i'll look for this


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 8, 2008)

god, finally, been waiting and searching for ages for something like this. Please tell me when anyone found it!


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 8, 2008)

Same here, since this is not a game I don't see why GBATemp could not host this file.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 8, 2008)

It decodes the files that Datel charge for. They are protecting their intellectual property by encoding their files, therefore decrypting it without paying for it is illegal, and that is why GBAtemp cannot host this file.


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> It decodes the files that Datel charge for. They are protecting their intellectual property by encoding their files, therefore decrypting it without paying for it is illegal, and that is why GBAtemp cannot host this file.



Then what about RAWdump for example? Which encodes Nintendo's .wii decryption to .iso files?


----------



## Hooya (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a tool to do the decrypting.  The existence of the code isn't illegal, although the execution of it is.  That's probably the difference.

Ah, actually it's no different.  I thought this was a collection of the decrypted power saves, but it's not.  It's the decrypter itself.  Should be just as valid to host as Rawdump.

Second edit, I guess the pack contains 200 saves, so that is the reason why.  Can we host just the tool though without the saves?


----------



## BillnTed (Jan 8, 2008)

tool would be useful, as I can't see it with my weak google-fu (perhaps newsgroups are best for this).
What's that advantage over the save files hosted at places like wii-saves.com (or whatever the URL is) and similar?


----------



## Akdul (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(BillnTed @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> tool would be useful, as I can't see it with my weak google-fu (perhaps newsgroups are best for this).
> What's that advantage over the save files hosted at places like wii-saves.com (or whatever the URL is) and similar?



"Normal" saves for games like Elebits or Guitar Hero cant be copied from the Wii to an SD card. PowerSaves lets you copy those savegames to your Wii. Those saves also have 99999 of everything and things like that.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Akdul @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BillnTed @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > tool would be useful, as I can't see it with my weak google-fu (perhaps newsgroups are best for this).
> ...


Wow... Also if you decrypt them and use an SD-card? That's awesome!


----------



## Hooya (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(BillnTed @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> tool would be useful, as I can't see it with my weak google-fu (perhaps newsgroups are best for this).



I can't find any reference to this anywhere on the net, newsgropus, torrents, etc.  The only hit related is this thread right here.  Even the WiiNewz page doesn't show on Google yet.


----------



## BillnTed (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Akdul @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> "Normal" saves for games like Elebits or Guitar Hero cant be copied from the Wii to an SD card. PowerSaves lets you copy those savegames to your Wii....


Ah - wasn't aware that some saves were 'crippled' in such a fashion - thanks for the info. 
Will now get back to shooting the bejasus out of terrorists in Ghost Squad whilst awaiting the eventual release of this.


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BillnTed @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > tool would be useful, as I can't see it with my weak google-fu (perhaps newsgroups are best for this).
> ...



Same here, there is a mention of it on a different forum, but that person probably just copy-pasted the release from here. Nothing else to be found.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> That's a tool to do the decrypting.Â The existence of the code isn't illegal, although the execution of it is.Â That's probably the difference.
> 
> Ah, actually it's no different.Â I thought this was a collection of the decrypted power saves, but it's not.Â It's the decrypter itself.Â Should be just as valid to host as Rawdump.
> 
> Second edit, I guess the pack contains 200 saves, so that is the reason why.Â Can we host just the tool though without the saves?



Fine then post the source. Oh wait, 

A. It probably isn't open source.
B. Hardly anyone would have the general knowledge to compile it.

As for Rawdump, is reading the disks the same as decrypting them?


----------



## fredsdead (Jan 8, 2008)

This might come in handy some day.
Hopefully it will start circulating soon.


----------



## party (Jan 9, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/82345465/Datel...SQUiRE.rar.html
Apparently a repack without the saves.
THX hEist


----------



## Akdul (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(party @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/82345465/Datel...SQUiRE.rar.html
> Apparently a repack without the saves.
> THX hEist



Thanks for the share.


----------



## fredsdead (Jan 9, 2008)

Thx for the link.


----------



## IBNobody (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't you need the powersave program to download the saves to begin with?


----------



## SirDrake (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Don't you need the powersave program to download the saves to begin with?



yes

so hopefully some kind soul will leech them all and then host a minor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*cough* for both pal and ntsc *cough*


----------



## fredsdead (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are is the prog with saves:
http://rapidshare.com/files/82395943/Datel...QUiRE.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/82396255/Datel...QUiRE.part2.rar

Thx to "superdani_es" over at http://psx-scene.com


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(SirDrake @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(IBNobody @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you need the powersave program to download the saves to begin with?
> ...



You can download some at gamefaqs.com but I think they're all NTSC


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks good, thanks


----------



## kedest (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, so I've downloaded this now. It comes prepacked with a bunch of saves.
But how do you download new saves for newer games? Is that even possible with this tool?


----------



## mackem (Jan 9, 2008)

Can anyone be so kind to host the files again somewhere else, rapidshare says download limit for free users has been reached.

Thanks.

edit: ah, just keep clicking the link and it should work eventually


----------



## mcj (Jan 9, 2008)

From the rapidshare download, no saves included

http://www.mediafire.com/?2sj0dxdompz


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 9, 2008)

Here are the full files with the saves on a different server for those who don't like rapidshare.

RAR PART 01

RAR PART 02

btw: the list.doc was created by me for everyone who just wanted a list of all the saves this included.


----------



## Hooya (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tool to do the decrypting.Â The existence of the code isn't illegal, although the execution of it is.Â That's probably the difference.
> ...



Rawdump unscrambles the images and clearly breaks copyright as much as this tool does.  But the point is moot, as people have put up rapidshare links here and at psxscene.

Open source has absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## kedest (Jan 9, 2008)

Searching a save isn't working for me.
Whatever search word I use, it always gives back the (full) list of all saves as result.


----------



## tomqman (Jan 9, 2008)

w00t thanks guys


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi,

I always get "error on open".
Can someone please explain the exact command promts to me as i hopeless at cmd?
Would be nice with a windows gui.

Cheers

ps:If i have the applications files in c drive named New Folder how to i access that folder through the command line?


----------



## MarvinMar (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is the trick
If the search result listed 

[!] FOUND: ./saves/usa/R4QE_574597.wii
[~]  NAME: Mario Strikers Charged
[~]  INFO: 01 Every Challenge Complete All Challenges 100% Complete

then to decrypt you would type

*sq-dps -d ./saves/usa/R4QE_574597.wii MarioStrikerCharged.bin*

Now that last part can be anything, because you will rename it to *data.bin *later anyways
So you could have also typed in 

*sq-dps -d ./saves/usa/R4QE_574597.wii 1.bin*

I agree we need a frontend or a batchfile to make quick work of the decrypting of a batch of files and placement in the proper folders

Im still guesing that the placement of the decrypted fil based on the HINT would go like this...
Hint : SD COPY PATH = /private/wii/title/R4QE/data.bin
Put the .bin on your SD card in this path   *private/wii/Mario Strikers Charged/R4QE/data.bin*

im not at home, so I have not had a chance to test the folder path yet


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll throw together a Windows frontend (GUI) in a day or two. Batch files aren't nice seeing as I use Linux most of the time

(If you're using the Linux binary I'd expect you to know how to use the shell)


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(MarvinMar @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Here is the trick
> If the search result listed
> 
> Â [!] FOUND: ./saves/usa/R4QE_574597.wii
> ...



Just to clear this up so that no one makes the same mistake I'm using bold letters for just a second. Hang on.

*This is NOT right*

No offense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just to make sure no one makes that same mistake. You're almost right.

This part is true:  SD COPY PATH = /private/wii/title/R4QE/data.bin
And that is all there is to it.

To sum it up, the following is ALWAYS the same: private/wii/title/*gamecode*/data.bin
Only the *gamecode* changes here, to the code that goes with your game. 

For a list and explanation of the different codes, have a look here: http://wiisave.com/gamecodes/index.php

So once more, the "title" part in the directory is supposed to remain named "title" and nothing else, so NOT the title of the game.


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> ps:If i have the applications files in c drive named New Folder how to i access that folder through the command line?



Use the command: *cd..* 
until you just see C:\ in the command.

Then press: *cd new folder*

after that, follow the instruction in the NFO.


----------



## MarvinMar (Jan 9, 2008)

rammoth

Thanks for clarifying the path
I initialy figured that TITLE would become the title of the game because a quick glance at the paths looked like more than one  save had the same path.  Not the case though.


----------



## stormyuan (Jan 10, 2008)

thx superdani_es to share full version

but all savefiles are in the same folder, so I separated all savefiles and put them to the folder as its game names.

(only savefiles, separated by its game name, need main program to decrypt)
http://rapidshare.com/files/82545402/USAsave.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/82527754/EURsave.rar

(all savefiles list - two txt files)
http://rapidshare.com/files/82597049/savelists.rar

How to use:
1. you can open the savefile with Notepad(or other txt editors).
you will see the "game name" and "description"

2. copy the "datel powersaves" savefiles(*.wii) to the folder of main program .

3. use " sq-dps -d [datel savefile name].wii data.bin" to decrypt files (decrypt to "data.bin" - the normal savefile)
(result as follow pic)
http://byfiles.storage.msn.com/y1pn_dSyWXG...hj2dF9w?PARTNER

4. check out "Hint : SD COPY PATH" . 
In my case, you sure copy the data.bin to your SD card in this path " private/wii/title/RZDE/ "

5. put the SD card to you Wii console, you will see the savefile you want.


Note:
you can also find datel powersaves savefiles from "http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/" (in game saves section)


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

Can someone pls host these some where other then rapidshare?

Cheers

Ps:Will someone be updating the files with the latest releases?


----------



## finite (Jan 10, 2008)

You can get a good many game codes from wiisaves/googling. A quick and dirty way to use this is just to make a shortcut to sq-dps.exe pull the .wii save into the folder with sd-dps.exe edit the shortcut by adding the code at the end of the target string .....\sq-dps.exe" -d RMMP_343533.wii data.bin

Click the shortcut to produce a data.bin put it in a game coded folder (RMMP in this case) then for the next one you only need cut and paste its name into the shortcut in place of what's in blue.


----------



## mackem (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pls host these some where other then rapidshare?
> 
> ...



Just keep clicking it, it worked for me. I'm pretty sure all the datel powersaves get uploaded to gamefaqs, just click the game saves tab on a game page. They are normally the first ones before the user submitted ones. You can also go to codejunkies to see what the latest saves are.

You can also open the saves up in notepad and the first few lines tell you the name of the game and what it does. 

I downloaded the zelda one to try it out and it worked. Starts the game with 20 hearts.


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 10, 2008)

You can ask people who own this thing or have it cracked or something.

For example, you can PM me, if there is one you want. The only rule is that you do check on codejunkies first if it actually exists and make sure it's not in the above posted saves already. I'm not saying I will be able to help you, but I might


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(kedest @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Searching a save isn't working for me.
> Whatever search word I use, it always gives back the (full) list of all saves as result.


It was not working for me either, that is why i created a list that is included in the rar i posted.


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

The search works but you must enter a name after the command.
What i would really like to see is a windows gui that is easy to use and allows the cheats to be updated.
Any takers?

Cheers


----------



## MarvinMar (Jan 10, 2008)

Shane
Im working on one right now.
Tedious but its coming along.
Im doing the USA saves right now.
May do the Pal saves later, or let one of you guys work on that.

I have a few hours work left to do though..


----------



## MarvinMar (Jan 11, 2008)

What do you think so far?


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi MarvinMar,

Looks gr8 so far?
Maybe dont add the "codejunkies" name at the bottom as they might say something.
If you need any help with beta testing just pm me and im willing to help you.
Can you please do pal and ntsc saves so then everyone is covered?
Also can this be updated with newer cheats easily?
Maybe someone can start a downloadable file like rayder does with cheats for the r4.

Cheers Shane


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 11, 2008)

looks great man


----------



## Nocturno (Jan 11, 2008)

if I have RE4 save file on wii´s internal memory and copy another save file of RE4 to the SD memory, does it create conflict? or one of then gets deleted?


----------



## mackem (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> if I have RE4 save file on wii´s internal memory and copy another save file of RE4 to the SD memory, does it create conflict? or one of then gets deleted?



In the wiisave.com faq it says "Keep in mind that if you already have a save on your Wii that you're trying to replace, it wont overwrite it, so you'll have to backup your save, then delete it off your Wii internal memory to be able to transfer the new one on."


----------



## MarvinMar (Jan 13, 2008)

Frontend is ready
Rapidshare link for the moment
http://rapidshare.com/files/83394617/Wii_P...oolbox.exe.html

Let me know what you think


----------



## golden (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate datel as a company. They are money hungry bastards just like any company but just keep the self obsoletion of there products up to date like apple. Ever since datel stopped action replay from implementing SDLOAD to get more money for people buying there other product I refuse to buy anything from them. Besides, their products are sub par quality and you would desperately need some cheats to buy stuff from them. I think it their products are more for the masses who have no idea what brew and coding and this stuff are.


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(MarvinMar @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> Frontend is ready
> Rapidshare link for the moment
> http://rapidshare.com/files/83394617/Wii_P...oolbox.exe.html
> 
> Let me know what you think



Hi MarvinMar,

It works like a charm.
Tried pal and ntsc cheat and they both worked perfect.
Gr8 work m8.
Remember all that MarvinMar will update this application with updated cheats if you pm him.

Cheers Shane


----------



## Lucatarik (Jan 13, 2008)

where can i find other powersaves not included in the library?
I need pokemon revolution pal save!
Can anyone help me?


----------



## gazupnorth (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(MarvinMar @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> Frontend is ready
> Rapidshare link for the moment
> http://rapidshare.com/files/83394617/Wii_P...oolbox.exe.html
> 
> Let me know what you think




Just like to say to MarvinMar,
THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH 
What a great bit of work with your program.
I might actually be able to use some of these save games now - THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Lucatarik @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> where can i find other powersaves not included in the library?
> I need pokemon revolution pal save!
> Can anyone help me?



Hi,

Have a look around they are very easy to find.
Also to use Pokemon Battle Rev saves you MUST first delete the old save from the wii and then add the new cheat save file.
Other files can be moved to an sd card but not Poemon Battle Rev.

Cheers Shane


----------



## Lucatarik (Jan 13, 2008)

i can't find it for the pal version i can find it only for the USA version!!!
And i can't even download it from codejunkies site! Even wiisave.com removed it from its database!


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,

Please search next time.
This link http://rapidshare.com/files/82527754/EURsave.rar is in this thread just 1 page back.
Enjoy.

Cheers Shane


----------



## Lucatarik (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry, I Think you've misunderstood!!!
I don't need the PAL savegame PACK, but i need the POKEMON BATTLE REVOLUTION save witch isn't included in that pack! I've already that file!


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry only have the ntsc save cheat.
Can anyone else help?

Cheers Shane

ps:what do you think of the front end?


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Lucatarik @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> where can i find other powersaves not included in the library?
> I need pokemon revolution pal save!
> Can anyone help me?



As I mentioned earlier, you can try asking me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here you go: Pokemon Battle Revolution as data.bin

Start with Max Poke Coupons and All Stadiums for PAL

http://rapidshare.com/files/83568954/RPBP.rar.html

**EDIT:* I just noticed there is a new save which contains shiny legendary pokemon. I will fix that one now. Check back in a few minutes.

**EDIT2:* Here you go: http://rapidshare.com/files/83571520/RPBP2.rar.html 
Start with Max Poke Coupons, All Stadiums and All Legendary Pokemons (Shiny) for PAL

The first one I can confirm working after tested, the lower one with the pokemon I haven't tested yet since I only just found it. Have fun!


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,

Where did you find it?
Also can you upload to something other then rapid share its a pain?

Cheers Shane


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you find it?
> Also can you upload to something other then rapid share its a pain?
> ...



Which one would you prefer?

I got that save from Datel's Max Media Manager.


----------



## Lucatarik (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Lucatarik @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > where can i find other powersaves not included in the library?
> ...


Thank you very much!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're da best in da hauz, Respect!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ah aha ahah, just kidding


----------



## Lucatarik (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



as a sign of my appreciation i give you a list of file hosting providers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.ghacks.net/2005/11/22/free-file...-november-2005/


----------



## megaphoenix (Jan 13, 2008)

This front end program doesnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I install it in the default folder

I follow these instructions:

_Place a copy of sq-dps.exe in \data\EUR & \data\USA folders
Put your NTSC saves in \data\USA\saves\USA
Put your PAL saves in     \data\EUR\saves\EUR_

Then it just comes up with an error saying:

[!] ERROR ON OPEN: "./saves/USA/RCGE_978023.wii"

Im trying to convert the carnival games save file and its simply not working. I dont know if there is a faulty file or the instructions miss something (there is still a "sq-dps" file that came with the toolbox, although that may be useless)

Any tips?

EDIT: If you encounter this problem, it's because the game you are trying to convert is NOT currently a save you have in the save folder. you have to go to gamefaqs (or wherever) and find the correct file (that matches the description) and THEN rename the file to what the error tells you (eg: what it says after ERROR ON OPEN is what you need to change the filename to).

Kinda sucks that wii toolbox doesnt have all the saves, but a third of the US ones is better than nothing


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi,

Yes it does it works 100% with no problems at all.
Make sure you read the instructions clearly and it will work.
As for updates pm MarvinMar and he will update the file.

Cheers Shane


----------



## MarvinMar (Jan 14, 2008)

V 1.2 now online!
http://rapidshare.com/files/83635680/Wii_P...ontend.exe.html

Hi,
I made the front end.  It took me 3 days.
As stated this was created after Squire released his decrypter tool, and that included some 200+ saves.
The front end curently addresses all of the saves from Squire's pack.

To add more saves, you dont really want to go about renaming the save to match the error.
The frontend decrypts the save listed.  
If there are additional or new saves, I need to update a few file.
I need the NAME of the save file (blabla.wii), what game its for, and what it does.
I can then update the frontend, batch files for decrypting them, and screenshot

Idealy this would be like a weekly process.

So, If there are saves that arnt in the front end yet, send me an email with the information and I will get it in a weekly update.
While waiting, you can use the old manual decrypt method, or take a look in one of the batch files to see what is going on and make one yourself.

I am totaly willing to keep this frontend up to date, but I need help from the comunity at large.

MarvinMar

MODS-  Can we get this frontend hosted on GBAtemp?


----------



## gazupnorth (Jan 14, 2008)

yes mods this a really good bit of kit get it hosted please


----------



## krion64 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't figure out how to work this thing.  Can someone just upload a pokemon battle revolution save with everything unlocked to a site and give me the link so I can just download the save.


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 16, 2008)

By request, the Pokemon Battle Revolution save for USA with the following benefits:

03 Start with Poké Coupons, All Current Items and All Colosseums 
Begin with loads of Poké Coupons , All Current Items and All Colosseums

Link: http://rapidshare.com/files/84368688/Pokemon.rar.html

Have fun!


----------



## slasher33 (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks so much for the work!
I have tried to follow the instructions and "believe" I have done so properly. but then it doesnt work lol
so was hoping if perhaps somebody knows what im doing wrong.

c:\wii powersaves toolbox frontend\data\USA>sq-dps -d ./saves/usa/rcde_852382.wii
C:\private\wii\title\rcde\data.bin
'sq-dps' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.






any help would be awsome

***edit**
ah i see what i did there
for anybody else who gets my issue, i put the exe file in the wrong folder
instead of \data\usa\saves it was in \data\usa\saves\usa


----------



## shane1972 (Jan 17, 2008)

So what do you think slasher33?

Cheers Shane

Rammoth do you have max media manger for wii?


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> So what do you think slasher33?
> 
> Cheers Shane
> 
> Rammoth do you have max media manger for wii?



I just have the program for my PC which allows me to download the saves.


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 17, 2008)

I also have such a program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But thanx for the save anyway


----------



## slasher33 (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jan 17 2008 said:


> So what do you think slasher33?
> 
> Cheers Shane
> 
> Rammoth do you have max media manger for wii?




working well. I am quite happy. there was no way i was going to beat mario vs sonic single player just to unlock events lol.
there are some wii games that are boring alone but have good multiplayer so im using this to unlock everything.


----------



## bmbmbm (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone know why, when I use this tool and put the sonic&mario olympic games save onto my wii  I can't use my Mii characters???

I used "RWSE_719921.wii" to data.bin


----------



## Rammoth (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(bmbmbm @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> Does anyone know why, when I use this tool and put the sonic&mario olympic games save onto my wiiÂ I can't use my Mii characters???
> 
> I used "RWSE_719921.wii" to data.bin



The saves are from a different console, so it needs that registration in order to communicate with your wii itself or something like that.

Same with Pokemon I figured. When you use that AR-MAX save, you can't upload your own pokemon from your DS, unless you start a new game (which misses out on all the AR-MAX extra's).

But who cares anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 20 awesome characters to pick from in that game


----------



## Heattokun (Jan 19, 2008)

I cant make any Pokemon saves work :'( 
This makes me a saaaaad panda as Im renting it till monday


----------



## Lyon (Jan 21, 2008)

a save for sonic gravity?
thanks


----------



## creepingcreep (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a pal save for Ghost Squad?


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(creepingcreep @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a pal save for Ghost Squad?



Here you go:

http://rapidshare.com/files/91837487/ghost_squad.rar


----------



## Clearmist (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello Community, here is "Datel Powersave Tool v1.0" + "Wii Powersaves Toolbox Frontend v1.2"


MassMirror:
http://massmirror.com/a481be5a7b7d292ee1f74de87ede0598.html

-lahonda_99


----------



## Fortenra (Mar 13, 2008)

I am a complete newb at things like this.


----------



## TinyTine (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a pal save for Bully Scolarship Edition ?


----------



## markongc (Mar 21, 2008)

is there any saves update of the database programmed for the future??
if yes is possible to post??
thank you


----------



## TinyTine (Apr 4, 2008)

How can we get the latest datel saves and include them into this tool ?


----------



## Teddy1818 (Apr 12, 2008)

Can someone plz post the super smash bros. brawl 05 save game from codejunkies.

Thanks


----------



## Lyon (Apr 16, 2008)

the savegame of mario kart europe?


----------



## naraku000 (May 28, 2008)

when i used the -s it list ALL the titles. help


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 8, 2008)

Hell, can anyone please tell me how to use this?
I've already downloaded it and read the iNFO instructions, but it just got me more confused.
I don't really know how I can search for a savegame! Every time I click on "sq-dps.exe" it just shuts down at once!
I wanted a Pokemon Battle Revolution PAL savegame which had everything completed >.>

Please help!


----------



## Dragondark46 (Jan 2, 2009)

Rammoth said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Lucatarik @ Jan 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > where can i find other powersaves not included in the library?
> ...


Hey my Wii says with the second file that you can only copy the file if it has been played before can you help me to fix this problem?


----------



## Areadon (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Rammoth @ Jan 13 2008, 10:02 PM) *
> QUOTE(Lucatarik @ Jan 13 2008, 05:17 PM)
> where can i find other powersaves not included in the library?
> I need pokemon revolution pal save!
> ...




Hiya, I am new here and just dicided to ask straight away:
*
@Rammoth or whoever can help me out:* Is it possible to get an German savegame for the Game Pokemon battle revolution? I do not have a DS and I do not know if I will get all the pokemons without to transfere them from the DS.
I allready downloaded the savegame from wiisaves but with it I need to play in english.

thanks in advance
Areadon


----------



## horny_kez (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry if I appear a bit daft but where are the following folders?

Place a copy of sq-dps.exe in \data\EUR & \data\USA folders
Put your NTSC saves in \data\USA\saves\USA
Put your PAL saves in \data\EUR\saves\EUR

I have downloaded the sq-dps.exe including all the saves but when you say place a copy......where do I find those folders to place the copy???


----------



## Soplox (Apr 26, 2009)

Where i can find a sve of pokemon PAL/Spanish??


----------



## BladeTH (Jan 2, 2010)

Give Please save for Pokemon Battle Revilution with all Pokemon (their 493). Region: PAL. Language: English.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

... What's up with all these thread necros lately. :/
At least you can't notice it on the releases.


----------



## shanefromoz (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a really nice gui that goes with this.
It was written by a guy going by the name of MartinMar and it works great.
MartinMar did alot of work with myself as beta tester to get the gui working really nicely.
I could upload it here if im allowed to.

Cheers


----------



## MarvinMar (Jan 2, 2010)

MarvinMar

Nice to see people are still using it


----------



## shanefromoz (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello m8,

LONG time no hear from.
Yeah i was very surprised to see it also thats why i placed the post and gave FULL credit to you.

Cheers Shane


----------



## Droknor (Jan 14, 2010)

hi, I can't seem to understand this program. I was wondering if someone could convert this USA Sega Bass Fishing save to the .bin format? Help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Link to save - http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/save/943652.html


----------



## Droknor (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone, Please?


----------



## ycombinator (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi, I'm trying to convert the attached .wii file (remove the .zip extension) to a .bin with this tool, but I get the following error:

```
[!] ERROR ON OPEN: "(null)"
```
I tried using Arch Linux on kernel version 5.2.2 and using WINE 4.12.1 and I got the same error both times.


----------

